
Show HN: Auto blur photo background with so many beautiful effects - dan0704
Demo: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;RjNlsdInQIs" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;RjNlsdInQIs</a>
======
dan0704
For more info, please visit our website:
[https://quickblur.codolife.com/](https://quickblur.codolife.com/)

